# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Substring check within VBA

## Gary's Student

If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within VBA
to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?

Thanks in advance
--
Gary's Student

----------


## Norman Jones

Hi Gary's Sudent,

For xl2k ==> look at the InStr function in VBA help.


BTW, Why does Gary never give you an answer?

---
Regards,
Norman



"Gary's Student" <GarysStudent@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:8B0AF671-A4BA-4B43-9036-B6425DE80C85@microsoft.com...
> If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within
> VBA
> to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
>
> Thanks in advance
> --
> Gary's Student

----------


## JE McGimpsey

One way:

Dim bSubString As Boolean
bSubString = InStr(Str2, Str1) > 0


In article <8B0AF671-A4BA-4B43-9036-B6425DE80C85@microsoft.com>,
"Gary's Student" <GarysStudent@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

> If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within VBA
> to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
>
> Thanks in advance

----------


## Dave Peterson

Look at InStr() in VBA or even Like

if instr(1,str2,str1,vbtextcompare) > 0
or
if lcase(str2) like  "*" & lcase(str1) & "*" then

I think I got my str1's and str2's correct--but you'll soon find out!

(And I made it so upper/lower case didn't matter.)



Gary's Student wrote:
>
> If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within VBA
> to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
>
> Thanks in advance
> --
> Gary's Student

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Gary's Student

Thank you both very much.

Norman:  Gary does give me many answers.  He does not function 24/7.  The
individuals that support this forum are razor-sharp and lightning-fast.

Perhaps I should change my name to Forum's Student.
--
Gary's Student


"Norman Jones" wrote:

> Hi Gary's Sudent,
>
> For xl2k ==> look at the InStr function in VBA help.
>
>
> BTW, Why does Gary never give you an answer?
>
> ---
> Regards,
> Norman
>
>
>
> "Gary's Student" <GarysStudent@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:8B0AF671-A4BA-4B43-9036-B6425DE80C85@microsoft.com...
> > If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within
> > VBA
> > to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
> >
> > Thanks in advance
> > --
> > Gary's Student
>
>
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

I think InStr has been there for a long time (forever??).

I bet you were warning about instrrev???



Norman Jones wrote:
>
> Hi Gary's Sudent,
>
> For xl2k ==> look at the InStr function in VBA help.
>
> BTW, Why does Gary never give you an answer?
>
> ---
> Regards,
> Norman
>
> "Gary's Student" <GarysStudent@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:8B0AF671-A4BA-4B43-9036-B6425DE80C85@microsoft.com...
> > If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within
> > VBA
> > to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
> >
> > Thanks in advance
> > --
> > Gary's Student

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Bob Phillips

You can also use

If str2 like "*" & str1 & "*" Then
....

--

HTH

RP
(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)


"Gary's Student" <GarysStudent@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:8B0AF671-A4BA-4B43-9036-B6425DE80C85@microsoft.com...
> If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding within
VBA
> to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
>
> Thanks in advance
> --
> Gary's Student

----------


## Norman Jones

Hi Dave,

> I bet you were warning about instrrev???

Yes, I was Dave!

Thanks for the correction.

---
Regards,
Norman



"Dave Peterson" <petersod@verizonXSPAM.net> wrote in message
news:42F4B4FA.6DC50E2F@verizonXSPAM.net...
>I think InStr has been there for a long time (forever??).
>
> I bet you were warning about instrrev???
>
>
>
> Norman Jones wrote:
>>
>> Hi Gary's Sudent,
>>
>> For xl2k ==> look at the InStr function in VBA help.
>>
>> BTW, Why does Gary never give you an answer?
>>
>> ---
>> Regards,
>> Norman
>>
>> "Gary's Student" <GarysStudent@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
>> message
>> news:8B0AF671-A4BA-4B43-9036-B6425DE80C85@microsoft.com...
>> > If Str1 and Str2 are strings, is there a function or simple coding
>> > within
>> > VBA
>> > to return TRUE if Str1 is a substring of Str2, otherwise FALSE?
>> >
>> > Thanks in advance
>> > --
>> > Gary's Student
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson

----------

